# R.I.P Sunshine



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My yellow VT girl passed away today.  She had been acting lethargic the last few days so I was kind of expecting this. She was one of my favorite girls with a nice personality and she added such great color to the sorority. R.I.P little girl...you will be missed.:-(


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sorry...it sounds like she was really cute.


----------



## MissMoneyPenny (Oct 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

